# CPC-A looking for a job in the Waco, Texas area or a remote coder position!



## candice499 (Feb 27, 2019)

I am looking for an entry-level coding position for anyone willing to give me a chance to show my skills. 

Please send me an email to candysweetguerra@gmail.com and I will send you a copy of my resume.

Thank You,

Candice Guerra


----------



## torrimorris (Feb 28, 2019)

*Hello*

Candace I live in San Antonio and I initially I started working remotely with OS2 Healthcare internship to hire based out of Killeen TX in October 2018. I now have a state job coding here in SA. You should look them up. Good luck on your job search.


----------



## candice499 (Feb 28, 2019)

torrimorris said:


> Candace I live in San Antonio and I initially I started working remotely with OS2 Healthcare internship to hire based out of Killeen TX in October 2018. I now have a state job coding here in SA. You should look them up. Good luck on your job search.



Thank You!!


----------



## Emelin16 (Apr 11, 2019)

CANDICE, 


Did you find any job? and what company, 

Im currently looking


----------

